# Popularnosc Gentoo w Polsce.

## mmad

Spotykam sie bardzo czesto z tym ze znajomi linuksowcy gdy slysza Gentoo jakos nie bardzo wiedza o czym mowie. Chyba jeszcze Gentoo nie jest tak rozpoznawalana marka jak np. Slackware.  Macie podobne wrazenie? 

Na razie udalo sie 2 osoby przekonac do Gentoo  :Smile: 

pozdr.

M

----------

## cechor

 *mmad wrote:*   

> Spotykam sie bardzo czesto z tym ze znajomi linuksowcy gdy slysza Gentoo jakos nie bardzo wiedza o czym mowie. Chyba jeszcze Gentoo nie jest tak rozpoznawalana marka jak np. Slackware.  Macie podobne wrazenie? 
> 
> Na razie udalo sie 2 osoby przekonac do Gentoo 

 

Pamietam jak ja pierwszy raz o tym uslyszalem. MIalem zamiar dla testow zainstalowac sobie  FreeBsd i nawet je sciagnelem. Ale wyczytalem tam w jakims artykule/newsie ze uzytkonicy BSD gdyby mieli sie przesiasc na linuksa to wybrali by wlasnie Gentoo.

Wiec je sciagnalem i zainstalowalem i tak juz zostalo, a BSD nie ruszylem   :Wink: 

Obecnie na Gentoo chodza 2 desktopy i 3 serwery   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## velociraptor

Czesc

Ja pierwszy raz wyczytałem o tym "gdzies" w sieci, do tamtej pory uzytkowałem Mandrake na destkopach i OpenBSD, RedHat na serwerach. Powoli ucze sie i przechodze stopniowo na Gentoo. 

Podoba mi się koncepcja, jest w pewnym sensie elitarny  :Wink:  postawić Gentoo to już nie to samo co Auroxa czy Mandrake z płyty   :Wink:  . Poza tym legendarna stała sie już w necie uprzejmosc uzytkowników G. i bede szczery to chyba był ostateczny impuls który przekonal mnie, że warto sprobowac. Od siebie moge dodac, ze tak swietnie napisanej dokumentacji, moga pozazdroscic niejedne komercyjne produkty. 

Pozdro

Slawek `velociraptor' S.

----------

## zepco

Ja wcześniej kilka razy próbowałem przenieść się z wingrozy na linuxa, ale przez mandrake i inne tego typu systemy, które instalują pełno nikomu niepotrzebnych pakietów. Znacznie łatwiej jest instalować i konfigurować wszystko stopniowo od zera. 

Ostatnio na studiach gość nam pokazał FreeBSD z systemem portów. Bardzo mi się spodobała ta koncepcja, bo system dogrywał sobie wszystkie paczki, których potrzebował dany program, który instalowałem. BSD niedługo gościł na moim dysku, bo na jednej ze stron wyczytałem o Gentoo. Zainstalowałem, skonfigurowałem i tak już zostało, mam nadzieję, że na długo.  :Smile: 

Dzięki temu, że wszystko stawiałem od 0 umiem znacznie więcej niż bym skorzystał z gotowego kreatora.

Przepraszam, że się tak rozpisałem, ale ten system jest tak dobry, że nie mogłem się oprzeć podzielenia się tym z wami.  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Jak mówię ludziom związanym trochę z linuxem o tej dystrybucji, to kręcą głową mówiąc, że pierwszy raz o niej słyszą.  :Smile:  Dla mnie oznacza to, że jesteśmy elitą.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emdej

szczerze mowiac to sie bardzo dziwie temu co mowicie - ja jak komus wspominam o gentoo to wszyscy slyszeli, wiele z nich uzywa

innymi slowy z moich doswiadczen wynika ze wszyscy slyszeli o gentoo i jest to jedna z najpopularniejszych dystrybucji

no coz.... co srodowisko to inna sytuacja  :Smile: 

----------

## btower

No właśnie.

Dużo sie człowiek uczy, mi to pomaga na tyle że potrafie dzięki temu lepiej zoptymalizować inne dystrybucje o których wspomnieliście, tzn.: dobranie odpowiednich pakietów, wykasowanie niepotrzebnych, przebudowanie paczek, stawianie systemów od minimum itd.

Bo niestety nie wszędzie gentoo się nadaje tak dobrze jak inne dystrybucje.

----------

## no4b

Hmm, w moim otoczeniu raczej wszyscy linuksowcy znaja Gentoo, ale uzywam tylko ja i moj kolega (zaczyna).

Przesiadlem sie na Gentoo z FreeBSD, czy tak zostanie to sie okaze  :Wink:  FreeBSD to naprawde fajny systemik :]

----------

## _troll_

Witam Wszystkich!

U mnie na uczelni <sarkazm> az </sarkazm> trzy osoby o ktorych wiem korzystaja z gentoo. Zasadniczo przewazaja Debian oraz Slack, a wsrod windowcow co musieli zaisntalowac to Mandarynka  :Wink: 

W gentoo 'problemem' jest czytanie dokumentacji. Dla jednych problemem dla innych kilkoma minutami poswieconymi na to, by sie czegos dowiedziec.

Ja odkad zaczalem uzywac (tak pol roku temu) nie znalazlem niczego co by mi tak odpowiadalo jak gentoo. Pewnie dlatego postawilem je w pracy na dwoch maszynach  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## merdacz

to ja dodam może coś niepopularnego jak na tę listę. znajomy debianowiec jak się ktokolwiek zwróci z jakimś problemem ma w zwyczaju zaczynać od sarkastycznego "ach, więc pewnie używasz gentoo? myślę że się powinieneś przeemerdżować a problem zniknie". no coż ja się nie poddaje  :Smile:  i udało mi się kilka osób przekabacić, tak że nie jest tragicznie. pozatym może się coś ruszy po ostatniej tlugowej prelekcji  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^arsen^

ja gentoo uzywam od roku, bardzo mi ta dystrybucja przypadla do gustu (wczesniej slackware). Bardzi sobie ja chwale i nie widze zastepcy dla tej dystrybucji, no i dokumentacja ..... bardzo dobra.

Jeżeli jest ktos zainteresowany tlumaczeniem dokumentacji z jezyka angielskiego na polski to zapraszam na kanal:

```
#gentoo-doc-pl w sieci freenode
```

tak btw popularnosci tej dystrybucji......

na swiecie jest ona bardzo popularna wystarczy spojzec na ranking:

```
http://distrowatch.com/
```

w polsce tez jest popularna, duzo sie o niej mowi na grupach dyskusyjnych forach newsach itd.

----------

## Daemon42

Podstawowym plusem Gentoo jest jego latwo-trudnosc. Teoretycznie, jak powiesz komus, ze musi wszystko zrobic sam, utworzyc partycje, sformatowac ja, rozpakowac bazowy system plikow a potem skompilowac kompilator - to moze brzmiec groznie. Jednak z drugiej strony dokumentacja jest fantastycznie przygotowana i z podstawowa znajomoscia j. ang. (miejmy nadzieje, ze wkrotce i polskiego) nawet dziecko poradzi sobie z instalacja Gentoo.

Jednak, aby nie lukrowac zbytnio trzeba tez wspomniec o minusach.

Podstawowym jest czas. I wydaje mi sie, ze gdyby portage nabraloby troszeczke bardziej binarnego wymiaru - tzn. gdyby udalo sie ujednolicic jakis format do pakietow binarnych, to Gentoo byloby dystrybucja idealna dla kazdego. Bo w Gentoo kazdy znajdzie cos dla siebie. I "lama" chcaca automatyzacji jak i "mastah" chcacy wiedziec wszystko o systemie, z ktorego korzysta.

----------

## Prompty

Podstawowo zaleta gentoo sa narzedzia ... emerge i USE to po prostu tandem w ktorym sie zakochalem .... po slacku ( ktory w tej chwli sluzy do eksperymentow )  jest to mila odmiana ze wszytko smiga no i ten mily fakt gdzies w zakamarkach mozgu ,ze sam postawiles system od zera nizle krzepi  :Smile: 

mimo wszytko na serwerach zostawilem slack'a ... latwiej sie instaluje no i wiem co gdzie i jak ...

gentoo uzywam ja ale przekonalem kumpla zeby sobie "zrobil kaczkowatego pingwina" , i generalnie wszyscy sa raczej zdziwieni ze cos takiego istenieje .... 

poza tym mysla ze jak sie cos kompiluje od dolu to jest to bardzo trudne ... az mi szkoda czasy zeby kazdemu po kolei to tlumaczyc  :Smile: 

^arsen^ ---> to jakis zintegorwany z kims ten projekt tlumaczenia ? ( tzn pod egida czyjas czy fanware ? )

----------

## meteo

A tak a propos tego, co piszecie, że Gentoo to system stawiany od zera, że ma świetną dokumentację -- czy bawiliście się kiedyś LFS (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/)? Bo dla mnie to tak naprawdę to dopiero LFS jest stawiany od zera, w końcu w Gentoo trzeba skorzystać choćby ze stage1. A poza tym ten portage, do kitu taka zabawa, przecież prawdziwi faceci wklepują 

```
./configure --with-costam && make && make install
```

 ręcznie   :Wink: 

A trochę poważniej -- nie będę powtarzał, że Gentoo rulez i takich tam (w końcu czego się spodziewać na tym forum...). Zacząłem od RedHata (chyba jakiejś piątki), potem był Mandrake (na moment -- mieli wcześniej od RedHata XFree86 ze wsparciem nvidiowych kart), Slackware, gdzieś po drodze jeszcze FreeBSD, potem Debian, LFS, no i jest Gentoo...

Teraz w pracy postawiłem G na serwerku, którym się opiekuję, no i oczywiście na swojej workstacji. I dobrze mi z tym...   :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Hmm, ale lfs tez nie stawiasz z niczego, tylko kompilujesz na jakims juz tam systemie, to taki odpowiednik stage1  :Wink: 

----------

## meteo

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Hmm, ale lfs tez nie stawiasz z niczego, tylko kompilujesz na jakims juz tam systemie, to taki odpowiednik stage1 

 

fakt, zapomnialem o tym napisac  :Smile:  , a bawiles sie LFSem? wydaje mi sie, ze LFSowa "zerowosc" instalacji i swietna dokumentacja sa niezaprzeczalne nawet dla uzytkownikow G... mi osobiscie LFS bardzo sie podobal jako system "do nauki GNU/Linuxa", do pracy nadaje sie duzo lepiej G.

----------

## no4b

Nie bawilem sie  :Wink:  Troche nie mam na to czasu, musialbym sobie pakiety budowac, nauczyc sie pisac spece albo co innego, w zaleznosci jaki system pakietow bym wybral itd, bo samo configure, make install nie pozwala zapanowac nad systemem i odinstalowaywac sprawnie.

----------

## Dagger

Przesiadlem sie na Gentoo prawie rok temu. Przeszedlem przez wiekszosc znanych linuxow i do czasu Gentoo uzywalem PLD. Teraz dla mnie nie ma lepszego systemu. Do tej pory przekonalem okolo 10 osob na ten system. Wiekszosc ludzi jak slyszy Gentoo nie bardzo wie o co chodzi, gdyz nie jest to jakas super rozpowszechniona dystrybucja. Wiele osob sie do niej zraza, gdyz robienie wszystkiego samemu bez gotowych plikow konfiguracyjnych jest nie do przeskoczenia. To hest najlepsze w tym systemie, ze instalujesz tylko to co jest Ci potrzebne.

----------

## no4b

Ja bym sie tu do konca z toba nie zgodzil. Wezmy na przyklad to uzywane przez Ciebie PLD. Tam to dopiero instalujesz tylko to co chcesz, wybierasz w instalacji base, kolo 50 mb, a potem poldkiem dociagasz co chcesz, przy czym (co bardzo mi sie podoba) mozesz zainstalowac np ksirc bez calego kdenetwork, ksnapshot bez calego kdegrapgic itd. W gentoo tak nie mozesz.

----------

## C1REX

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ja bym sie tu do konca z toba nie zgodzil. Wezmy na przyklad to uzywane przez Ciebie PLD. Tam to dopiero instalujesz tylko to co chcesz, wybierasz w instalacji base, kolo 50 mb, a potem poldkiem dociagasz co chcesz, przy czym (co bardzo mi sie podoba) mozesz zainstalowac np ksirc bez calego kdenetwork, ksnapshot bez calego kdegrapgic itd. W gentoo tak nie mozesz.

 

Gdyby w Gentoo nie dało się instalować części większych pakietów, to bym pewnie nie używał Gentoo. Ten temat non-stop się przewija na forum i dziwne, ze nigdy na ten wątek nie wpadłeś. 

Na dobrą sprawę, to Gentoo można skompilować zupełnie po swojemu ignorujac proponowane zależności (emerge -O pakiet) i wycinając ze zródeł zbędne częsci (export DO_NOT_COMPILE="zbędne programy" emerge pakiet)

Jednym z bardzo wielu linków na ten temat mogę podać to:

-----------!!!---------

Opis cięcia źródeł:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54499&highlight=donotcompile

-----------!!!---------

p.s. Gentoo rulezz

p.s2. Drugą moją miłością jest.... Mandrake

p.s3 Jestem za przyklejeniem takiego wątku na tym forum. Ktoś to musi tylko zacząć.

----------

## no4b

Nie znalazlem, bo po prostu nie szukalem. Ale uzycie DO_NOT_COMPILE jest bardzo nie wygodne, zakladajac, ze z kdegraaaphic chce tylko ksnapshot to musialbym:

1) wiedziec co dokladnie jest w kdegraphic,

2) dopisywac to wszystko.

Moim zdaniem jest to niewygodne. Chyba, ze jest jakis inny sposob (watek przejrzalem "troszke" pobieznie).

----------

## nowak07

Przesiadlem na Gentoo w styczniu br. i chyba juz znalazlem czego szukalem od kilku lat w Linuksie.  Bardzo mi sie nie podobalo zmiana w RedHat i instalowalem Fedora z niechecia. Kilka dni pozniej, jakos znalazlem informacje o Gentoo.  Sciagalem i juz ... Po malo zrezygnuje z Windoze na rzecz Gentoo bo super jest.

----------

## misterLu

Nie wiem czy wiecie, ale Gentoo jest 3 pod względem przyrostu liczby użytkowników dystrybucją na śwecie!!:

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2004/01/28/debian_fastest_growing_linux_distribution.html  :Shocked: 

----------

## C1REX

Przy takiej liczbie userów to nie trudno o szybki wzrost.

----------

## fallow

a looknijcie na statystyki ilosci sciagniec na http://www.distrowatch.com/

gentoo 6te  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Mój znajomy też ściągnął, ale nie dał rady zainstalować - został przy slacku. 

Mam wątpliwości, że Gentoo jest aż tak popularny. (Mam nadzieję, że tkwię w głębokiej nieświadomości)

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a looknijcie na statystyki ilosci sciagniec na http://www.distrowatch.com/
> 
> gentoo 6te 

 

swojego czasu była dość niemiła historia z gentoo i tymi statystykami: jakiś gość sztucznie podwyższał "ilość ściągnięć" uruchamiając cyklicznie jakiś skrypcik... nim Ladislav Bodnar się połapał, gentoo dostało już dość sporo "sztucznych" punktów.

niezbyt to chlubne...

----------

## fallow

moj kolega tez nie mogl sobie poradzic z instalacja , to zeby nie tracic czasu kopnalem mu moja instalacje , potem tylko przekompilowalismy u niego kernel no i chodzi,poki co b.sie cieszy  :Smile: 

a z tymi statystykami , no to faktycznie, nie za bardzo w porzadku  :Wink: 

----------

## emdej

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam wątpliwości, że Gentoo jest aż tak popularny. (Mam nadzieję, że tkwię w głębokiej nieświadomości)
> 
> 

 

eee, oczywiscie ze lepiej by bylo gdyby swiat byl lepszy i wiece ludzi korzystalo z Gentoo, ale zwroc uwage na inna strone medalu - jak malo ludzi korzysta to dalej jest to dystrybucja elitarna   :Wink: 

----------

## meteo

 *emdej wrote:*   

> jak malo ludzi korzysta to dalej jest to dystrybucja elitarna  

 

no i co z tego  :Wink:  czyżby to był taki nasz sposób na dowartościowanie się   :Laughing: 

a tak sobie myślę, że faktycznie

 *emdej wrote:*   

> lepiej by bylo gdyby swiat byl lepszy i wiece ludzi korzystalo z Gentoo

 

może dałoby się coś z tym zrobić, może jakiś ładny instalator, "choćby" taki jak ten w slacku czy debianie... (wiem, wiem , temat był wałkowany)

----------

## C1REX

Gdzieś na forum wyczytałem, że powstaje taki user-friendly instalator.

----------

## fallow

a po mojemu to lepiej jak nie ma zadnego instalotora , kazdy moze zainstalowac jak tylko chce , na wiele sposobow ; dla mnie to jedna z wielkich zalet, nie trzeba sztywno trzymac sie jakiegos instalator`a  :Smile:  mozna tak , tak i jeszcze inaczej  :Smile:  , jezli ktos chce miec pierwszy raz w zyciu do czynienie z linuxem to niech zacznie od mdk,auroxa a potem przezuci sie na np. gentoo , ja uwarzam ze to calkiem naturalne  :Smile:  , chociaz gdyby byl jakis instalator , a jescze w trybie graficznym , to mysle ze gentoo zyskalo by na popularnosci ... ale ja i tak wole tak jak jest w tej chwili  :Smile: 

albo ostatecznie mozna by zrobic podzial na tradycyjny livecd i livecd_ladny_instalator  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Najlepiej, jak by był wybór. 

Dobrym rozwiązaniem (IMO) było by dodanie jeszcze płyt z normalnym instalatorem i gotowymi binarkami. Po zainstalowaniu w trybie graficznym takich binarek system by zaproponował optymalizację i rekompilację tych paczek - wszystko w tle na działającym systemie.

Raz w życiu można przejść przez instalację, ale jak coś się zwali, albo chce się na serwerze postawić gentoo, to już nie jest to takie zabawne.

Wzrost popularności Gentoo może być korzystne dla wszystkich (może poza M$). 

p.s. Dodatkowym plusem normalnego instalatora z binarkami (nawet jajkiem) jest normalna instalacja na słabych maszynach. Normalna kompilacja na Pentium1 to makabryczne przeżycie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Prompty

moze jeszcze dodam od siebie ze instalator powinien zostac usprawiony ... jakis skrypcik w bashu  ktory dopytywalby sie nas o rozne opcje ( a to czy mamy karte nvdii czy chcemy uzywac kernela rozwojewego itd ... )  komputer chodzilby wtedy powiedzmy po 13 godzin bez przerwy ale instalacja bylaby "automatyczna"  ( jestem swiadomy minusow takiej instalacji ) 

u mnie wiekszosc instalacji  wygladalo tak :

czytam instrukcje instalacji 

wpisuje w command'a

czekam troche czasu ( czasami troche za duzo  :Smile: )) )

co do instalacji z binarek .... pomysl moze dobry i o ile wiem developerzy sie tym zajmuja tylko nie chce to dzialac z emergem ( poprawcie sie jezeli mysle zle )

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a po mojemu to lepiej jak nie ma zadnego instalotora , kazdy moze zainstalowac jak tylko chce , na wiele sposobow ; dla mnie to jedna z wielkich zalet, nie trzeba sztywno trzymac sie jakiegos instalator`a   mozna tak , tak i jeszcze inaczej  

 

w debianie / slacku / a nawet fedorze (chyba) masz normalny shell odpalony na drugim terminalu -- tez mozesz inaczej  :Wink: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jezli ktos chce miec pierwszy raz w zyciu do czynienie z linuxem to niech zacznie od mdk,auroxa a potem przezuci sie na np. gentoo

 

ale po co? nie lepiej jak ludzie od razu beda korzystac z dobrodziejstw portage'a?

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja uwarzam ze to calkiem naturalne  , chociaz gdyby byl jakis instalator , a jescze w trybie graficznym , to mysle ze gentoo zyskalo by na popularnosci

 

 :Shocked:  a nie o to chodzi??? czy chcemy "miec" swietna dystrybucje dla l33t, a reszta swiata niech zadowala sie byle czym (najlepiej ktoryms z prodoktow Microsoftu  :Wink:  ) no chyba, ze chcemy (co juz sugerowalem) sie w jakis chory sposob dowartosciowac  :Laughing: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  ... ale ja i tak wole tak jak jest w tej chwili 
> 
> albo ostatecznie mozna by zrobic podzial na tradycyjny livecd i livecd_ladny_instalator 

 

ostatecznie moznaby  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

hehe  :Wink: 

w fedorze nie widzialem innej opcji niz ichni instalator , ale moze za malo patrzylem nie przecze  :Wink: , ja tam dziele sobie te najbardziej znane dystrybucje na 2 grupy , rpm`owe i nie-rpm`owe , i zdecydowanie bardziej podobaja mi sie nie-rpm`owe

jesli chodzi o instalator,ktory by robil wszystko od podstaw , to ja jestem za "tradycyjnym" i "ladnym_instalatoem" livecd . ale co do "ladnego" podoba mi sie 

pomysl C1Rex`a , zeby przy ladnym instalatorze byla mozliwosc postawienia szybko systemu z gotowych paczek a potem  sugerowana rekompilacja w tle wskazanych programow ze wskazanymi flagami , to by bylo calkiem fajne  :Smile: 

w sumie teraz tez mozna przeciez postawic system przez GRP , stage3 i gotowe skompilowane xy  i tak dalej .... 

co do tego zeby nowi w linuxie uzytkownicy od razu korzystali z dobrodziejstw poratege`a , to uwarzam , ze dla wielu i tak mimo ladnego instalatora obsluga byla by za trudna (mowie tak , bo znam takie przyklady,dla kogos kto pierwszy raz uruchamia linuxa raczej trudna jest zalozmy edycja fstab aby widzial partycje windowsa i rekompliacja jadra zeby miec driver do ntfs`a) , wtedy trzeba by zrobic jakis "control-center" cos na ksztalt np. yast`a z suse  :Wink: 

----------

## meteo

a to   :Exclamation: 

http://www.latinux.org/ - jakiś straszny pomysł pożenienie gentoo i anacondy   :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

ojej,to jest  straszne !  :Wink: 

duzo zrozumien  :Smile:  , nawet qrde tolerancyjny w pewnym sensie tez jestem  :Wink:  hehe , no ale ....  :Smile:  to mi sie nie podoba  :Smile: 

lepiej niech to trwa dlugo , ale napisac instalator od zera  :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

a tak poważniej, to jest bashowy skrypcik... http://glis.sourceforge.net/, no ale instalatora choćby z ncurses, to droga jeszcze daleka... może ktoś z Was ma dużo wolnego czasu???  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 :Smile: 

stronka GLIS`a wyglada milo , wlasnie sobie sciagnalem i zobacze to owo cos  :Smile: 

----------

## Wikt

O, istnieje polska rzesza Gentoo.

Poki co, jezdzilem sobie po Mandrake. Niestety, jeden raz mi sie wywalil. Musialem wrocic do winzgrozy, i niedlugo na niej siedzialem, przejadla mi sie natychmiast  :Very Happy:  Wiec zainstalowalem mandaryne od nowa. Niestety Mandaryna jest napchana na maxa, i "skazona" wplywami MandrakeSoftu i mnostwa dziwnych aplikacji i wogole, wiec zaczalem szukac jakiejs cool dystrybucji. Zmienilem na Knoppix na hardzielu. Niestety, nielatwe bylo dla mnie zainstalowanie KDE 3.2... Wtem zaslyszalem o Gentoo. Zaciekawilo mnie to, wiec zalookalem na www.gentoo.org.

Przeczytalem sobie poradnik i se mysle: "E tam.." A fakt, iz KDE 3.2 zbudowalo sie przez Konstruct, jeszcze bardziej zawazyl na mojej decyzji.

Myslalem i myslalem. Az przemyslalem. Instaluje Gentoo, ostateczna decyzja.

I teraz? Chodze sobie na Gentoo, spoxik, wszystko chodzi.  :Smile:  Wlasnie najlepsze w Gentoo jest to, ze masz bardzo duzy poziom wladzy nad kompem, a Gentoo to dystro bardzo "czyste", wolne od wplywow takich jak np. Mandrake'owe dostosowania menu, struktura cholernie upierdliwych RPM'ow, itp. A Portage nie liczy sie jako skazenie IMHO. Szukalem distro ktore ma taki poziom wolnosci - i znalazlem! 

Niestety, instalacja byla problematyczna, ale dzieki niej wiem wiecej o Linuxie, i jak to dziala. Jest to tez BARDZO wygodna dystrybucja. 

A handbook jest napisany zarombiscie! Przystepnie, w fajnej wymowie.. Nie ma takiego oficjalnego spietego uczucia, ktorego nie lubie. 

GENTOO ROXUJE RULEZEM!

----------

## meteo

cieszę się bardzo i... witamy na pokładzie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

no ja tez pomyslalem ze nalazy promowac gentoo i wytac coraz to kolejnych zacnych uzytkownikow w tym milym gronie hehehe  :Wink:  , i rozpromowalem gentoo wsrod wszystkich znanych mi osob , ktore mialy troche miejsca na dysku , niekiedy namowy trwaja dlugo , ale .... zawsze to jedna kropla w morzu wiecej  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Popieram Twoje działanie i staram się robić to samo. Problem jednak w tym, że w moim mieście jeśli kogoś mam do gentoo przekonać, muszę najpierw przekonać do samego Linuksa. Osobiście znam tylko jednego linuksowca, który z niego stara się korzystać. Na razie jest na etapie red hatów (aurox), ale diabelnie szybko się uczy bestia. 

Poza tym, próbuję delikatnie reklamować gentoo na forum z mego podpisu. Jednak niektórzy jak usłyszą "kompilacja", to przełączają się na windowsa. Zdecydowanie przydałby się  łatwy i szybki instalator.... .

Pozdrawiam

p.s. Widać moje pl-znaczki?

----------

## fallow

hm : ) tak wlasnie , dobra promocja nie jest zla  :Smile: 

co do znaczkow , bardzo dziwne bo ...na drugiej zakladce mam twoj post 

z "montowanie dysku FAT32 - polskie literki - help  - Posted: Wed Feb 25, 2004 9:15 am " i tak jak na dloni widze polskie literki  :Smile: 

kiedy czytalem ten post , ten wyzej na ktory wlasnie odpisuje , nie widzialem polskich znaczkow , kiedy wcinaslem "reply" , nagle ku mojemu zdziwieniu , w podgladzie "topic review" pojawily sie polskie znaczki ....

cos tu jest niezle zamieszane hehe  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## emdej

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. Widać moje pl-znaczki?

 

tak, bez problemu

----------

## yemu

na gentoo siedze od okolo roku. wczesniej siedzialem na mandrake'u (od wersji 6.x). mandrake denerwowal mnie tym, ze wszystko ustawia sam i tak samo wszystko sam psuje  :Smile:  a w gentoo zakocha?em sie dlatego, ze nie robi nic przy uzyciu durnych kreatorow, ktore tak naprawde nie wiem co robi?. gentoo jest szybkie, maksymalnie konfigurowalne i bardzo przewidywalne i to mi sie w nim podoba. i naprawde sporo mozna sie nauczyc o linuksie. niektorzy sie smieja, ze od patrzenia na output gcc przy emergowaniu mozna sie rzeczywiscie wiele nauczyc  :Smile:  - dla mnie jednak najwieksza zaleta to nie portage (choc na prawde ?wietne, najlepszy system zarzadzania pakietami jaki znam), tylko duza konfigurowalnosc. teraz mam 3 kompy pod gentoo (dom. praca, routerek w firmie znajomego do dzielenia neo), do gentoo namowilem juz dwie osoby, i niedlugo bede namaiwal mojego kumpla, ktory nigdy wczesniej nie mial nic wspolnego z linuksem, a chce sobie jak?? dystrybucj? zainstalowa?. - ciekawe jaki bedzie wynik tego eksperymentu  :Smile: 

pozdro

y

ps. polskie litery z konquerora 3.2+ z CVS z domyslnym 8859-2

----------

## cichy

Hej.

   Ja na gentoo siedzę od maja 2003. Wcześniej eksperymentowałem z Knoppixem, Debianem i innymi Mandarynkami. Było nieźle ale tak jak dla większości ludzi na tym forum nie zadawalała mnie szybkość działania systemu. O Gentoo dowiedziałem się od kumpla (żeby było śmieszniej fanatyka Debiana). Ściągnąłem livecd u kolegi. Pierwsza próba instalacji nie powiodła się. Było to pod koniec kwietnia, a wtedy livecd składał się tylko z jednej płytki na której nie było takich podstawowych rzeczy jak żródło kernela czy źródeł potrzebnych przy emerge system. W moim przypadku jest to problem gdyż nie mam stałego łącza. Z siecią łączę się poprzez modem i ściąganie kilkuset MB nie wchodzi w rachubę  :Sad: . Pomijam już fakt że na livecd nie ma sterowników do mego modemu i ściągnięcie jakichkolwiek plików przy instalacji jest niemożliwe. Całe szczęście że wogóle są sterowniki do mego modemu... Pierwszą udaną instalację przeprowadziłem z płytki dołączonej do majowego Linux+. To czego nie było na tej płytce doinstalowałem z livecd. Różnica szybkości w porównaniu do innych dystrybucji była od razu zauważalna... KDE 3.0.4 odpalało się około dwa razy szybciej... Byłem z siebie taki dumny... Fajnie było mieć świadomość że prawie cały system był skompilowany na mój procesor. Spodobało mi się że to wszystko można było osiągnąć w dość prosty sposób. Bez potrzeby podawania kilku-/kilkunastu parametrów przy wywoływaniu ./configure czy wręcz grzebania się w plikach make. Wystarczy emerge nazwa_pakietu i już, gdyż wszystkie ustawienia kompilacji znajdują się w make.conf. Tak na marginesie: zupełnie nie rozumiem dlaczego nie ma jeszcze jakiejś graficznej nakładki na emerge, takiej do wyszukiwania pakietów i ich instalacji; może dzięki temu przybyło by nowych użytkowników.

   Do Gentoo raczej ciężko jest kogoś przekonać. Wizja robienia wszystkiego ręcznie, bez żadnych kreatorów, dla większości ludzi jest zbyt przerażająca. A jak jeszcze ci sami ludzie poprzeglądają trochę posty na forach i dowiedzą się że instalacja trwa kilka dni to już koniec... Tutaj mały apel do użytkowników Gentoo: zauważcie w końcu że istnieje taka opcja podczas instalacji jak stage3 + GRP, bo przeglądając posty na tym forum czy na gentoo.pl można dojść do wniosku że w Gentoo nie ma pakietów binarnych i wszystko trzeba kompilować... Tak więc jeśli ten tekst czyta jakiś człowiek, który zastanawia nad instalacją Gentoo i przeraża go czas instalacji to niech wie że ten system da się zainstalować w ciągu jednej godziny, razem z instalacją xfree, kde czy gnome oraz skompilowaniem jądra (sprawdzone na AthlonieXP1700+). Bez potrzeby blokowania komputera na kilka dni... Oczywiście należy ściągnąć livecd w wersji odpowiedniej dla posiadanego procesora. Co prawda z własnego doświadzczenia wiem że programy z pakietów binarnych z livecd są wolniejsze niż te skompilowane samodzielnie (oczywiście przy odpowiednio dobranych flagach), ale i tak są o wiele szybsze niż pakiety binarne w innych dystrybucjach. Poza tym można później zaktualizować drzewo portage i kompilować pojedyńcze pakiety już na działającym systemie. Przynajmniej ja tak robię...

   Pozdrawiam.

   PS. Widać moje polskie znaczki? Używam Opery 6.12 z ustawionym kodowaniem ISO 8859-2. Ja widzę polskie znaczki u meteo i C1REX, u yemu zamiast polskich znaczków są znaki zapytania.

----------

## emdej

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Hej.
> 
> Tak na marginesie: zupełnie nie rozumiem dlaczego nie ma jeszcze jakiejś graficznej nakładki na emerge, takiej do wyszukiwania pakietów i ich instalacji; może dzięki temu przybyło by nowych użytkowników.
> 
> 

 kiedys przypadkiem znalazlem, nawet w portage, jakis pakiet ktory mial opis ze jest wlasnie graficzna nakladka na emerge, niestety nie pamietam jak to sie zwalo, ale chyba juz istnieje..  ktos to potwierdzi ? *cichy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutaj mały apel do użytkowników Gentoo: zauważcie w końcu że istnieje taka opcja podczas instalacji jak stage3 + GRP, bo przeglądając posty na tym forum czy na gentoo.pl można dojść do wniosku że w Gentoo nie ma pakietów binarnych i wszystko trzeba kompilować... 

 

..ale nie to jest istotna Gentoo. Oczywiscie, nie mam nic przeciw temu, aby nowicjuszom powiedziec ze istnieje taka mozliwosc, jednak ja osobiscie nigdy nie wykorzystywalem jej i nawet nie wiem jak to zrobic (oczywiscie dokimentacja jest swietna, wiec wystarczy przeczytac  :Smile:  )

 *cichy wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    PS. Widać moje polskie znaczki? Używam Opery 6.12 z ustawionym kodowaniem ISO 8859-2. Ja widzę polskie znaczki u meteo i C1REX, u yemu zamiast polskich znaczków są znaki zapytania.

 

ja widze

----------

## meteo

 *emdej wrote:*   

> kiedys przypadkiem znalazlem, nawet w portage, jakis pakiet ktory mial opis ze jest wlasnie graficzna nakladka na emerge, niestety nie pamietam jak to sie zwalo, ale chyba juz istnieje..  ktos to potwierdzi ?

 

kportage (KDE)

portagemaster (java)

porthole (gtk+)

----------

## Prompty

a mi sie tam podoba textowy emerge ... zreszta zeby uzyc garficznego trzeba byaloby albo odpalic x'y jako root ( EVIL ) albo  trzymac ciagle konsole otwarta ( su + program )

----------

## cichy

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> a mi sie tam podoba textowy emerge ... zreszta zeby uzyc garficznego trzeba byaloby albo odpalic x'y jako root ( EVIL ) albo  trzymac ciagle konsole otwarta ( su + program )

 

Nie musisz tak kombinowac. Przy odpalaniu w kde jakichs programow wymagajacych praw roota zostaniesz zapytany o haslo. Przynajmniej u mnie tak jest... Dla mnie tez podoba sie tekstowy emerge, w koncu i tak jest prosciej niz wklepywanie ./configure + parametry , make, make install. Ale trzeba tez myslec o innych... Bo trzeba przyznac ze jest to czasami wygodniejsze... Zwlaszcza jesli nie uzywasz dla kompilowanego pakietu jakichs innych flag niz w make.conf.

Co do pakietow to po cos je tworcy gentoo umiescili na plytkach. W koncu nie kazdy ma mozliwosci lub checi do sciagania i kompilowania wszystkich pakietow. Poza tym wczesniej w tym watku bodajze C1REX chcial aby przyszle wersje gentoo mialy mozliwosc min. szybkiej instalacji z pakietow binarnych a pozniej mozliwosc kompilacji na juz dzialajacym systemie. A takie mozliwosci maja juz obecne wersje gentoo. Nalezy jeszcze zauwazyc ze opcja stage3 + GRP to jedyna mozliwosc instalacji gentoo z livecd przy ktorej nie jest potrzebny dostep do sieci.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## meteo

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *Prompty wrote:*   a mi sie tam podoba textowy emerge ... zreszta zeby uzyc garficznego trzeba byaloby albo odpalic x'y jako root ( EVIL ) albo  trzymac ciagle konsole otwarta ( su + program ) 
> 
> Nie musisz tak kombinowac. Przy odpalaniu w kde jakichs programow wymagajacych praw roota zostaniesz zapytany o haslo. Przynajmniej u mnie tak jest...

 

ale nie do końca o to chodzi. mam wrażenie, że Prompty pisal o tym:

```
meteo@koza meteo $ ps auxw | grep X

root     21256  2.5 15.3 58480 38080 ?       S    Feb27 139:35 /etc/X11/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth vt7
```

a więc o Xach odpalanych przez użytkownika root (a nie programach w sesji KDE czy jakiejkolwiek innej)

----------

## fallow

mala renowacja watka , po dlugim czasie hehe ,

wracajac do instalatora ...

czytaliscie to http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## zico_chaos

Witam

Przesiadka z Slacka na Gentoo w moim przypadku była spowodowana wsparciem pod AMD ATHLON 64 i po tygodniu walki polubiłem ten system  :Smile: ))

----------

## fallow

fajnie  :Smile:  ja poki co sobie tylko mysle o AMD64 ale kiedys  :Smile: 

a moglbys wkleic /proc/cpuinfo tak z ciekawosci  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## zico_chaos

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 2000.148

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3940.35

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

----------

## sekretarz

Bawie się na Gentoo od 1,5 roku, jest to świetny system, polecam go innym. Jako chyba jedyny ze znanych mi dystrybucji ma świetną dokumentację. Mam Gentoo na 5 komputerach.

----------

## muchar

Ja tam używam Gentoo bo stwierdziłem że Gentoo to wolność. Sam mam wpływ na to co się dzieje, są flagi etc.

----------

## OBenY

No ja zrezygnowalem ze Slackware na rzecz gentoo na jednym z serwerow  :Wink: 

----------

## bombol

Ja używam Gentoo od kilku miesięcy, przesiadłem się z Debiana z ciekawości i dlatego że pakiety się kompiluje a nie są binarne (bardzo duży plus). Na początku instalowałem w domu gdzie mam modem i utknąłem trochę na zciaganiu źródła jajka, nie chcialem zciagac przez modem 2.4.25 i nie umiałem obsługiwać emerge a w tekście z płytki nie pisze że trzeba emerge =vanilla...2.4.24 (na stronie pisze) w końcu poszło po przeczytaniu manuala emerge i obczajeniu pakietów  :Smile:   Raz też instalowałem RH i Mdrk, ale jakoś mi nie podchodziły, takie za bardzo windowsowe, za to dobre są jak ktoś pierwszy raz instaluje linuxa. Nie ma co chyba zmieniać instalatora, bo jest spoko, przecież jest kolorowy   :Wink:   Początkującym Linuxowcom nie polecam o instalacji Gentoo, bo się na pewno pogubią, chyba że ktoś im zainstaluje.

----------

## Poe

no, pora wybrnąć z mego zacofania i tu odpowiedzieć.. co do Gentoo.. w klasie (jestem w 2gim) jestem jedynym, który bawi sie komputerami (oczywiscie inni mają kompy, ale co najwyzej do gg, czatu, czy wydrukowania ściagi), także ja nawet nie mam sie do kogo odezwać. tylko w klasie obok mam jednego kumpla, ktory więcej od 'przecietnych' bawi sie kompami, ale gdy mu powiedziałem, ze uzywam Gentoo, to popatrzył na mnie jak z innego świata... zupełnie nie zaskoczył o co chodzi.. także jestem osamotniony jezeli chodzi o kompppy w ogole. 

W moim otoczeniu (kumple z ulicy, kuzynki, troche szkoła) jestem postrzegany jako maniak, zboczeniec itp ze względu na moje zainteresowanie komputerami.. jedynie na necie moge znaleźć kilka osób, które równiez sie nie przejmują otoczeniem i robią to, co lubią  (z komputerami)..

pozdrawiam..

ps

Gentoo używam od miesiąca. to moje 3distro linuksowe.. najpierw był mandrake 9.1, potem krótko (i b. męcząco) PLD 1.0 no i Gentoo... z linuksem obcuje od początku grudnia

----------

## sebbo

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Tutaj mały apel do użytkowników Gentoo: zauważcie w końcu że istnieje taka opcja podczas instalacji jak stage3 + GRP, bo przeglądając posty na tym forum czy na gentoo.pl można dojść do wniosku że w Gentoo nie ma pakietów binarnych i wszystko trzeba kompilować... Tak więc jeśli ten tekst czyta jakiś człowiek, który zastanawia nad instalacją Gentoo i przeraża go czas instalacji to niech wie że ten system da się zainstalować w ciągu jednej godziny, razem z instalacją xfree, kde czy gnome oraz skompilowaniem jądra (sprawdzone na AthlonieXP1700+). 

 

Zamiezam sobie zainstalowac Gentoo przez dluzszy czas, urzywalem madarynki, oraz suse troche fedory i mam ich juz troche dosc, potrzebuje czegos takiego jak gento ale faktycznie torche przraza minie fakt ze przy instalacji trzeba spedzic tydzien.

czichy napisał ze istnieje co takiego jak stage3 + GRP czy kto mógł by mi wyjanić co to takiego i jak zainstalować gentoo w godzinę w ten sposób, bo przeczytaniu polskiego tutorialu nic takiego nie widzałem.

PS. muj kom to ATHLON 1800+, płyta ECS VIA VT333, graf X-OWER RADEON 9100 , 512 RAM - czy nie będę miał problemów z instalacjš.

----------

## senu

 *sebbo wrote:*   

> czichy napisał ze istnieje co� takiego jak stage3 + GRP czy kto� mógł by mi wyja�nić co to takiego i jak zainstalować gentoo w godzinę w ten sposób, bo przeczytaniu polskiego tutorialu nic takiego nie widzałem.

 

http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=3&show=238

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap1

- przeczytaj 1.b:Prebuilt or Compile-All, 

 *sebbo wrote:*   

>  PS. muj kom to ATHLON 1800+, płyta ECS VIA VT333, graf X-OWER RADEON 9100 , 512 RAM - czy nie będę miał problemów z instalacjš.

 

nie

----------

## sekretarz

 *Poe wrote:*   

> no, pora wybrnąć z mego zacofania i tu odpowiedzieć.. co do Gentoo.. w klasie (jestem w 2gim) jestem jedynym, który bawi sie komputerami (oczywiscie inni mają kompy, ale co najwyzej do gg, czatu, czy wydrukowania ściagi), także ja nawet nie mam sie do kogo odezwać. tylko w klasie obok mam jednego kumpla, ktory więcej od 'przecietnych' bawi sie kompami, ale gdy mu powiedziałem, ze uzywam Gentoo, to popatrzył na mnie jak z innego świata... zupełnie nie zaskoczył o co chodzi.. także jestem osamotniony jezeli chodzi o kompppy w ogole. 
> 
> W moim otoczeniu (kumple z ulicy, kuzynki, troche szkoła) jestem postrzegany jako maniak, zboczeniec itp ze względu na moje zainteresowanie komputerami.. jedynie na necie moge znaleźć kilka osób, które równiez sie nie przejmują otoczeniem i robią to, co lubią  (z komputerami)..
> 
> pozdrawiam..
> ...

 

Poe nie martw sie, nie jestes jedyny. Ja tez nie mam z kim rozmawiac nt Gentoo, ba nawet o linuxie w najblizszym otoczeniu. Zlewam na to, bo moge zawsze na irca wejsc pogadac itp. Ewentualnie jak ide do kolegi/kolezanki to instaluje Firefoxa jak siedze na necie, bo IE nie zniose  :Wink: . Komputer to moje hobby, bawie sie bo lubie, chce wiedziec wszystko z tej dziedziny i ciagle probuje sie rozwiajc.

Greetz

----------

## joker

ja linuxa uzywam od 3 lat a gentoo od 2, moj kolega testowal wiele systemow i jak byl przy FreeBSD to o dziwo natknal sie na gentoo  :Smile:  zarazil mnie natychmiast  :Smile: 

a mimo ze gentoo nie jest super popularne to forum ma i tak najlepsze na swiecie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vArDo

No witam.

Sam o gentoo myslalem, juz od czasow kiedy mialem FreeBSD (ze 3 lata temu). Zainstalowalem w czerwcu tego roku (na dwoch kopach od razu - distcc rulez  :Very Happy: ). I zdecydowanie nie zaluje. Podstawowe dwie zalety: na poczatku wlasciwie "czysta instalacja" - nic  zbednego, no i portage  :Very Happy: .

Co sie tyczy popularnosci to w samej mojej grupie na studiach jest dokladnie 8 osob na 24, ktore maja zainstalowane gentoo. Z uzywalnoscia to roznie bywa, powiedzmy, ze razem ze mna to ze 3 uzywaja na codzien, reszta niestety od swieta [chyba lenistwo glownie  :Razz: ]. 

Ogolnie wplyw na taka dosc spora popularnosc w mojej grupie pewnie mial wyklad messera i [nie pamietam kogo] u nas na wydziale o gentoo. [Na marginesie Wydzial Fizyki i Informatyki Stosowanej AGH - byl tam ktos z forumowiczow jeszcze?? :>].

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## arsen

messer i ...... matti  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> [Na marginesie Wydzial Fizyki i Informatyki Stosowanej AGH - byl tam ktos z forumowiczow jeszcze?? :>].

 

A jak Ci powiem, ze tam studiuje? (3 rok)

----------

## vArDo

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A jak Ci powiem, ze tam studiuje? (3 rok)

 

To powiem, ze nie uwierze  :Very Happy:  Widzialem zdjecia z SKN - toz to nasza Aula  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## nelchael

 *vArDo wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> A jak Ci powiem, ze tam studiuje? (3 rok) 
> 
> To powiem, ze nie uwierze  Widzialem zdjecia z SKN - toz to nasza Aula 
> ...

 

A jednak  :Smile:  Miloby bylo poznac kolege Gentoo'owca  :Wink:  Moze jutro?

----------

## vArDo

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> A jednak  Miloby bylo poznac kolege Gentoo'owca  Moze jutro?

 

Moj plan zajec pojdzie na priva - moze znajdziemy wspolne okienko kilkuminutowe  :Very Happy: .

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## nelchael

No to spot gentoo-pl musi byc w krakowie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vArDo

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> No to spot gentoo-pl musi byc w krakowie 

 

Myslalem, ze to juz ustalone i pozostala tylko kwestia kiedy  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Poe

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   no, pora wybrnąć z mego zacofania i tu odpowiedzieć.. co do Gentoo.. w klasie (jestem w 2gim) jestem jedynym, który bawi sie komputerami (oczywiscie inni mają kompy, ale co najwyzej do gg, czatu, czy wydrukowania ściagi), także ja nawet nie mam sie do kogo odezwać. tylko w klasie obok mam jednego kumpla, ktory więcej od 'przecietnych' bawi sie kompami, ale gdy mu powiedziałem, ze uzywam Gentoo, to popatrzył na mnie jak z innego świata... zupełnie nie zaskoczył o co chodzi.. także jestem osamotniony jezeli chodzi o kompppy w ogole. 
> 
> W moim otoczeniu (kumple z ulicy, kuzynki, troche szkoła) jestem postrzegany jako maniak, zboczeniec itp ze względu na moje zainteresowanie komputerami.. jedynie na necie moge znaleźć kilka osób, które równiez sie nie przejmują otoczeniem i robią to, co lubią  (z komputerami)..
> 
> pozdrawiam..
> ...

 

 :Smile:  coprawda jak wyczytalem, uzywasz gentoo i w oole lina dluuuzej odemnie, ale masz podejscie do sprawy takie jak ja (a moze na odwrot.. ja takie jak Ty  :Wink:  ) i dobrze.. trza trzymac sie razem i rozwijac sie  :Smile: 

 *vArDo wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   No to spot gentoo-pl musi byc w krakowie  
> 
> Myslalem, ze to juz ustalone i pozostala tylko kwestia kiedy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Hmmm... ciekawa propozycja... zjazd forumowiczow gentoo, to pomysl niezly.. sadze ze sporo osob by sie skusilo...

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *sekretarz wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   no, pora wybrnąć z mego zacofania i tu odpowiedzieć.. co do Gentoo.. w klasie (jestem w 2gim) jestem jedynym, który bawi sie komputerami (oczywiscie inni mają kompy, ale co najwyzej do gg, czatu, czy wydrukowania ściagi), także ja nawet nie mam sie do kogo odezwać. tylko w klasie obok mam jednego kumpla, ktory więcej od 'przecietnych' bawi sie kompami, ale gdy mu powiedziałem, ze uzywam Gentoo, to popatrzył na mnie jak z innego świata... zupełnie nie zaskoczył o co chodzi.. także jestem osamotniony jezeli chodzi o kompppy w ogole. 
> 
> W moim otoczeniu (kumple z ulicy, kuzynki, troche szkoła) jestem postrzegany jako maniak, zboczeniec itp ze względu na moje zainteresowanie komputerami.. jedynie na necie moge znaleźć kilka osób, które równiez sie nie przejmują otoczeniem i robią to, co lubią  (z komputerami)..
> 
> pozdrawiam..
> ...

 

Hehe Poe to ty jesteś w gimnazium ja na uczelni i mam ludzi co tylko wiedzą że linuks jest a co do konfiguracji albo użytkowania nie wiedzą nic, a jedyne osoby z którymi mogę porozmawiac to prof. ludzie z exBLUG i forum. A jeśli chodzi o ludzi to nic nie mówią ponieważ mnie nie widują   :Razz: 

 *vArDo wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   No to spot gentoo-pl musi byc w krakowie  
> 
> Myslalem, ze to juz ustalone i pozostala tylko kwestia kiedy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Hm zjazd mówicie czemu nie jak będzie pasował czas to można   :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *galimedes wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *sekretarz wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   no, pora wybrnąć z mego zacofania i tu odpowiedzieć.. co do Gentoo.. w klasie (jestem w 2gim) jestem jedynym, który bawi sie komputerami (oczywiscie inni mają kompy, ale co najwyzej do gg, czatu, czy wydrukowania ściagi), także ja nawet nie mam sie do kogo odezwać. tylko w klasie obok mam jednego kumpla, ktory więcej od 'przecietnych' bawi sie kompami, ale gdy mu powiedziałem, ze uzywam Gentoo, to popatrzył na mnie jak z innego świata... zupełnie nie zaskoczył o co chodzi.. także jestem osamotniony jezeli chodzi o kompppy w ogole. 
> 
> W moim otoczeniu (kumple z ulicy, kuzynki, troche szkoła) jestem postrzegany jako maniak, zboczeniec itp ze względu na moje zainteresowanie komputerami.. jedynie na necie moge znaleźć kilka osób, które równiez sie nie przejmują otoczeniem i robią to, co lubią  (z komputerami)..
> 
> pozdrawiam..
> ...

 

Ano.. juz 3. , ostatnia  :Wink: .. a co?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ja na uczelni i mam ludzi co tylko wiedzą że linuks jest a co do konfiguracji albo użytkowania nie wiedzą nic, a jedyne osoby z którymi mogę porozmawiac to prof. ludzie z exBLUG i forum. A jeśli chodzi o ludzi to nic nie mówią ponieważ mnie nie widują  
> 
> 

 

Eh... dziwisz sie -> "Linux systemem NIE dla kazdego".. lubie powtarzac to zdanie  :Wink: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Eh... dziwisz sie -> "Linux systemem NIE dla kazdego".. lubie powtarzac to zdanie 

 

Hehe ja bym powiedział "Linux systemem dla kazdego MYŚLĄCEGO"   :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

 *galimedes wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   ...
> 
> Eh... dziwisz sie -> "Linux systemem NIE dla kazdego".. lubie powtarzac to zdanie ;) 
> 
> Hehe ja bym powiedział "Linux systemem dla kazdego MYŚLĄCEGO"  :wink:

 

Ja się jednak zgodzę z Poe. Znam masę myślących ludzi, którym się po prostu nie chce mieć Linuksa. Bo niby i po co im?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ai

Ja tego nie rozumiem, jak mozna 'nie chciec' . Praca na windowsie przeciez meczy, gdzie tam zostaje przyjemnosc pracy, jak ci sie wszystko kaszani. System sie staje coraz wolniejszy itp itd. 

Ja przesiadlem sie bo po prostu nerwy mi siadaly i tyle. 

Jesli sa naprawde madrzy to nie ma wogole o czym rozmawiac (imo) bo tu nie ma czego porownywac . Co innego jesli jestes 'zniewolony' przez pracodawce albo cus. Ale w normalnej sytuacji nie ma bata zeby sie po 1-2 latach do windy nie zrazic.

----------

## milu

 *ai wrote:*   

> Ja tego nie rozumiem, jak mozna 'nie chciec' . Praca na windowsie przeciez meczy, gdzie tam zostaje przyjemnosc pracy, jak ci sie wszystko kaszani. System sie staje coraz wolniejszy itp itd. 

 

 A i owszem bez reinstalacji albo ghosta ani rusz.

 *ai wrote:*   

> Co innego jesli jestes 'zniewolony' przez pracodawce albo cus. 

 

No i to niestety jest czasem nie do przeskoczenia - jeśli w dodatku pracujesz nie jako informatyk tylko cokolwiek innego ale przed komputerem to tzw. standardu korporacyjnego nie unikniesz  :Sad: 

----------

## C1REX

Przesadzacie. Wszystko jest dla ludzi. Niektórzy porzebują kompa jedynie do "Internetu", pracy i zabawy. Nie każdy myślący chce się grzebać w konfigach. 

 Jak ktoś jest uczulony na jakiś produkt spożywczy, to nie znaczy, że jest to niesmaczne. Każdemu może też smakować coś innego.

Chcecie kolejny wątek o wyższeści jęczmienia nad żytem?

----------

## ai

Ale nie kwestionuje tu tego, ze ja lubie linucha wiec kazdy go ma uzywac. Ja sie dziwie i kwestionuje czy pracujac na windowsie mozna miec jakakolwiek satysfakcje i przyjemnosc, gdy jest on tak podatny na robaki, niestabilny itp itd. 

Nie meczace to czy co?

Grzebanie w konfigach to juz osobna sprawa. Gdybys sie uparl to w gentoo tez nie trzeba grzebac za czesto w configach (ale my to lubimy  :Very Happy: ). Chodzi mi tu tylko o wygode pracy. Jesli powiesz, ze windows i linuch pod tym wzgledem sa takie same to spoko, twoje zdanie ale ja ( i duzo innych) tak na pewno nie mysli.

fin ;]

----------

## badzio

tylko ze wielu myslacych ludzi potrzebuje komputera do zwyklej pracy - zeby obejrzec film, pogadac na gg, pograc w jakies gierki, wypalenia plytki. potrzebuja kompa, w ktorym instalacja bedzie sie sprowadzala to klikania Next/Dalej oraz wpisanai danych osobowych i ew nr licencji. i tutaj niestety windows ma jeszcze przewage (zwlaszcza w dziedzinie gier). instalacja nowego programu pod windowsem, to klikniecie na setup.exe/install.exe albo czesto tylko wlozenie plytki do napedu i klikanie Next. a pod linuxem? tak latwo jzu nie ma. a jak juz jest dystrybucja windowso-podobna (mandarynka) to kiepsko z jej wydajnoscia. jak jest dystrybucja ktora moze byc wydajna/stabilna (np gentoo) to jej instalacja wymaga troszke przeczytania, googlania, znajomosci sprzetu. a jak juz powstaje projekt stworzenia dystybucji na bazie gentoo, ktora mialaby ladny graficzny instalator i rozpoznawalaby automatem konfiguracje komputera, to odzywaja sie glosy sprzeciwu. a jak chcesz jechac samochodem to wsiadasz, odpalasz silnik, wrzucasz bieg i jedziesz - nie interesuje Cie to, jakiego typu klocki hamulcowe sa zastosowane.

----------

## adam1957

Czołem !!

Słucham sobie na słuchaweczkach "Speed King" formacji Deep Purple z 1970 i wspominam "złote" lata młodości, oraz czytam ulubione forum. Użytkownikiem Gentoo jestem od niedawna(chyba od wiosny), a linuxa od 1998 roku. Pierwsza była RH 5.0, później różne MD-ki i PLD i Auroxy i Fedory, ale jak poznałem Gentoo, to wiem, że żadna inna dystrybucja, tylko ona.

A tak na marginesie, kto pamięta czasy Odry 1305 i języków Fortran77, lub

Algol69. Potem była dłuuga przerwa i do kompów wróciłem w 1998roku.

Uwielbiam instalować, konfigurować, po prostu "grzebać" w sprzęcie i OS-ach.

Tak wsiąkłem, że zdobyłem drugi zawód i od roku uczę Technologii Informacyjnej w LO( dwie pierwsze, jedną na PC-tach, a drugą na iMac-ach).

Niestety przejście na LInuxa w szkole jest prawie niemożliwe z uwagi na MS Office powszechnie nam panujący, a szkoda bo bym reklamował Gentoo.

I to by było na tyle.

                                 Adam

PS. Zgadnij Drogi czytelniku  co oznacza liczba w nicku?

                                  AF.

----------

## nelchael

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> PS. Zgadnij Drogi czytelniku  co oznacza liczba w nicku?

 

Popsuje niespodzianke: date urodzenia.

----------

## vArDo

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Popsuje niespodzianke: date urodzenia.

 

I tak nie wierze. Dobrze wiem, ze to taktowanie procesora w MHz  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## C1REX

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niestety przejście na LInuxa w szkole jest prawie niemożliwe z uwagi na MS Office powszechnie nam panujący, a szkoda bo bym reklamował Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Może rozwiązaniem jest Crossover Office Pro?

http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/cxoffice/?cw=d72b8a947652fa6848e6a0c2fd276ea5

----------

## ai

no wiec wiedz, ze u mnie w lo sa wprowadzane linuchy oprocz wind, jak narazie na 20 kompach a jak dobrze pojdzie to i na pozostalej 40-tce ;] Jako admin szkolny moge cie zapewnic ze to nie banal ale sie da i troche sie nad tym pracuje. 

btw. oczywiscie cxoffice - tylko, ze on troche kosztuje ;] (chociaz ja mam wersje pro za friko, ale w szkole bym sie nie podjal tego instalnac, malo legalne =]).

----------

## arsen

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Czołem !!
> 
> Słucham sobie na słuchaweczkach "Speed King" formacji Deep Purple z 1970 i wspominam "złote" lata młodości, oraz czytam ulubione forum. Użytkownikiem Gentoo jestem od niedawna(chyba od wiosny), a linuxa od 1998 roku. Pierwsza była RH 5.0, później różne MD-ki i PLD i Auroxy i Fedory, ale jak poznałem Gentoo, to wiem, że żadna inna dystrybucja, tylko ona.
> 
> A tak na marginesie, kto pamięta czasy Odry 1305 i języków Fortran77, lub
> ...

 

sam znam kilku userów gentoo co mają 30-40 lat na karku  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

tak naprawde to czestotliwosc taktowania CPU wedlug daty, u nas wszystkich oscyluje ~ 2GHz, wiec .....  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

W szkole problemem są pieniądze. Brakuje na sprzęt i na licencje.

W pracowni PC-towej najlepszy komp ma 333Mhz . Są licencje na 16 W98+ MSOffice97+jedna(słownie jedna)na Turbo Pascal. Na dyski już się nic nie wciśnie. Na lepszy sprzęt i licencje nikt nie da, a Rodzice też niezbyt skorzy do pomocy(nie ma się zresztą czemu dziwić). Tak więc perspektywy linuksowe są raczej marne. Pozostają w zasadzie Knoppixy i tym podobne, aby zachęcić, ale nic poza tym.

I tym "optymistycznym" akcentem, słuchając "Sabath Bloody Sabath", kończę ten wątek..

Adam F.

PS. 1957 to nie Mhz.

AF

----------

## fallow

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Cześć !!
> 
> W szkole problemem są pieniądze. Brakuje na sprzęt i na licencje.
> 
> W pracowni PC-towej najlepszy komp ma 333Mhz . Są licencje na 16 W98+ MSOffice97+jedna(słownie jedna)na Turbo Pascal. Na dyski już się nic nie wciśnie. Na lepszy sprzęt i licencje nikt nie da, a Rodzice też niezbyt skorzy do pomocy(nie ma się zresztą czemu dziwić). Tak więc perspektywy linuksowe są raczej marne. Pozostają w zasadzie Knoppixy i tym podobne, aby zachęcić, ale nic poza tym.
> ...

 

imho jesli to jest LO , to nie kazdy pragnie byc informatykiem. Wiele osob pewnie takimi nie zostanie i im w pozniejszym zyciu zawodowym przyda sie bardziej znajomosc Office`a niz Linuxa czy programowania. Jednak (przynajmniej tak bylo kiedy chodzilem do LO) zawsze znalazlo sie kilka osob ktorych naprawde to interesowalo. Moze nie cala pracownia a np. jedno stanowisko z gentoo na bazie stage3/grp gdzie bedzie mozna zaprezentowac / powiedziec ze w oogole jest cos takiego. ? z grp/stage3 tez nie trzeba bedzie poswiecic duzo czasu a gentoo bedzie  :Very Happy: 

ja slucham pana o pseudonimie artystycznym - "AdamF - Metropolis" 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## adam1957

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja slucham pana o pseudonimie artystycznym - "AdamF - Metropolis" 
> 
> 

 

Zbieżność inicjałów istotnie przypadkowa.

Pozdrowienia

                     Adam F.

----------

## mysiar

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy wiecie, ale Gentoo jest 3 pod względem przyrostu liczby użytkowników dystrybucją na śwecie!!:
> 
> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2004/01/28/debian_fastest_growing_linux_distribution.html 

 

to ja tą statystykę trochę poprawiłem na korzyść Gentoo a na niekorzyść SuSE   :Very Happy: 

Z pięciu maszyn router, serwer, desktop i 2 laptopy działające pod SuSE na Gentoo "przesiadły" się

2 laptopy i desktop

tamtych 2 nie chce mi się na razie ruszać

piotr

----------

## fimir

ja tam ne gentoo jade od miesiaca, stwierdzam ze jest zajebiscie zajbiste  :Razz: 

a co to popularnosci to niewiem,  w moim LO aż 7osób jedzie na tym OS  :Razz: 

a co do popularnosci to chyba textowa instalacja odstrasza potencjalnych userów  :Razz: 

----------

## ai

ale sie kurfa dzisiaj wkurwilem..... Gadalem z profem od infy na temat 'linuksowania' kompow w reszcie pracowni. A on mi mowi, ze nie ma mowy to jest duzo roboty i wogole wytacza jakies pojebane argumenty, ze jemu za to nie placa itp. No to ja sie pytam jak mam mature zdac jak ja windy nie uzywalem od 2 lat. On mi na to ze musze sobie pojechac w pizdu gdzies gdzie maja linuksy. Wrrrrrrr....... kurfa mac, normalnie tak wlasnie i tu otwarte umysly spotykaja leniwych łosi.....

Najlepsze to jest to, ze u nas to sie i tak pracuje na linuksie, tylko bez x'ow, laczysz sie przez putty na serwa. ( kazdy uczen ma konto, a niekotrzy nawet 5  :Razz:  ).

----------

## PLum

hmm u mnie w lanie - na ponad 80 kompow do gentoo namowilem juz 6 osob :] z czego 4 faktycznie uzywa (wraz z windowsami niestety ale uzywaja regularnie) a 2 raczej tylko z czystej ciekawosci poznania linuxa 

ja sam osobiscie, musze sie przyznac mam windowsa jeszcze na dysku (Dokladnie win98) ale jest to spowodowane, ZUS'owskim platnikiem, mała ksiegowoscia, i programem do fakturowania, na wine cos nie zabardzo to chcialo dobrze pracowac ....  ale moze kiedys :]

----------

## _troll_

 *ai wrote:*   

> ale sie kurfa dzisiaj wkurwilem..... Gadalem z profem od infy na temat 'linuksowania' kompow w reszcie pracowni. A on mi mowi, ze nie ma mowy to jest duzo roboty i wogole wytacza jakies pojebane argumenty, ze jemu za to nie placa itp. No to ja sie pytam jak mam mature zdac jak ja windy nie uzywalem od 2 lat. On mi na to ze musze sobie pojechac w pizdu gdzies gdzie maja linuksy. Wrrrrrrr....... kurfa mac, normalnie tak wlasnie i tu otwarte umysly spotykaja leniwych łosi.....

 

Pamietam piekny rok 1996.... mialem wowczas przed oczami wizje matury z informatyki znajomego - a wygladala tak:

chlopaczek opcykany z unixami, od 2och lat poznawal tajniki linuxa. dobrze mu szlo, leb do zer i jedynek mial tegi, wiec wybor informatyki na mature byl raczej oczywisty. jak wszyscy zapewne pamietaja byl to czas 3-iej najwiekszej kleski na 'naszej ziemi' (po hiroszimie i czarnobylu  :Smile:  ). komisja zadala mu finalne pytanie: "co, by Pan zmienil w systemie operacyjnym DOS?". chlopak rozentuzjazmowany zaczal, ze od wymiany systemu. komisja "dobrze, dobrze". dalej przeszedl do wylozenia podstaw --> unixa. Po parunastu minutach wnerwiona komisja stwierdza, ze jak on zamierza im wciskac takie bajeczki to oni mu "dziekuja".

gdyby ktos sie jeszcze nie domyslil - komisja miala nadzieje, ze uslyszy o 'innowacjach' systemu operacyjnego Windows95, o jego wielozadaniowosci, itd. no coz... chlopak obla, po czym opierdolil cala komisje. matury juz mu nie dali, musial zdawac w kuratorium.

nie chce obrazic naszego forumowego 'profesora' - ale poziom, jaki reprezentuja nauczyciele informatyki w szkolach, ponizej uczelni wyzszych jest zenujacy... ba! na niekotrych 'uczelniach' tez jest on tak wysoki, ze niech mnie ###########.

ai - jesli niekorzystasz z windows, to masz dwa wyjscia:

- zainstalowac i sie nauczyc

- obrac inny przedmiot na mature; wgrew pozorom moze to nie byc glupie wyjscie!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Bonk_pb

Witam

Nowa matura przewiduje zdawanie informatyki na Linuxach, a co ciekawsze szkola MUSI zapewnic Ci warunki do jej zdawania  :Smile: 

----------

## ai

problem w tym, ze wlasnie nie musi. Przynajmniej tak mi powiedziano dzisiaj podczas tej jakze milej dyskusji...

_troll_ : niestety cos bede musial nad tym pomyslec. Najwyzej posle ojca do dyrektora. Wytynkuja mu sekretariat a ja bede mogl zdawac mature na linuksach  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *ai wrote:*   

> problem w tym, ze wlasnie nie musi. Przynajmniej tak mi powiedziano dzisiaj podczas tej jakze milej dyskusji...

 

ano - ztcw (ale moge sie mylic) - to szkola faktycznie MUSI to zapewnic, aby mogli robic mature z informatyki. problem jest taki, ze kadry nie przeskoczysz... jesli kadra czegos nie umie - to nie moze Cie takze z tego ocenic, a skoro tak to matura z linuxem jest bez sensu. koniec kropka - bez wykwalifikowanej kadry nie mozesz zdawac.

to byloby tak, jakby na jezyku polskim komisja oczekiwala, ze zdasz relacje z polskich lektur, a Ty znasz tylko angielskie ksiazki, na ktorych moglbys sie oprzec - nie moga Cie ocenic i stwierdzaja, ze jest nie na temat.

do powyzszego przypiac sie latwo - na informatyce MUSZA dac Ci mozliwosc zdawania na linuxie, a na polskim o angielskim nie ma mowy. logiczne i prawdziwe. kednakze caly czas problem jest taki, ze wowczas musisz zdawac w kuratorium... bo potrzebna jest kadra, ktora moze Cie odpytac.

skad wiem, ze takie g*wno jest praktykowane? bo sam stanalem przed takim wyborem.  :Sad:  odbylem kilka takich rozmow i szybko zmienilem na matme (to byly jeszcze czasy mojej trzeciej klasy liceum, wiec mialem kiedy to zrobic  :Wink:  ).

ehhhh. mam nadzieje, ze powyzsze nie jest zbyt zagmatwane - jesli tak z gory sorry. pogadaj koniecznie z przewodniczacymi komisji w Twojej szkole, z dyrektorem oraz z 'informatykami' (w mojej szkole byli to zasiedzenie matematycy....).

Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia!

Przemek

----------

## Bonk_pb

na www.cke.edu.pl bylo kiedys o tym w komunikatach  :Smile:  ... a teraz widze ze zostawili tylko kilka najnowszych komunikatow  :Sad: 

----------

## vArDo

No z Linuksami w liceum to rzeczywiscie tragizm^2, ze o podstawowce nie wspomne [EasyPC rulez  :Very Happy: ]. Ale sa i chlubne (po czesci) wyjatki. 

Ja u siebie w liceum (V LO Bielsko-Biala - a co, niech wszyscy wiedza, gdzie ucza tez czegos innego niz M$  :Razz:  ) mialem podstawy Linuksa przez jakies pol roku, wiec nie jest tak zle [doliczajac do tego administracje Novell Netware + podstawy sieci, dBase, Microshitowy Access, HTML+CSS, C++ i Pascal - tutaj niestety DOS jeszcze, kontakt z Macami to nawet niezle to wypada, w kazdym badz razie, dla kazdego cos dobrego  :Smile:  ]. 

Mam tylko nadzieje, ze moje LO nie jest, az takim wyjatkiem. ;/

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## blerva

Ja pewnego pięknego dnia stwierdziłem że czas jednoznacznie powiedziec NIE dla windowsa na desktopie. Bylo to spowodowane tym że uświadomiłem sobie że odpalam tylko putty i winampa.

Wtedy z pomocną ręką przszedł Aye i pomogł mi zainstalować Gentoo, tak już je mam z półtora roku na desktopie.

Obecnie wklikałem je jeszcze bratu na desktopa + jeszcze pare innych komputerów.

Przy okazji podziękowania dla chłopaków (i dziewczynek) z #gentoo.pl za pomoc i cierpliwość bo na początku było naprawde ciężko.

      pozdrawiam Marek.

----------

## Strus

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> Ja u siebie w liceum (V LO Bielsko-Biala - a co, niech wszyscy wiedza, gdzie ucza tez czegos innego niz M$  ) mialem podstawy Linuksa przez jakies pol roku, wiec nie jest tak zle [doliczajac do tego administracje Novell Netware + podstawy sieci, dBase, Microshitowy Access, HTML+CSS, C++ i Pascal - tutaj niestety DOS jeszcze, kontakt z Macami to nawet niezle to wypada, w kazdym badz razie, dla kazdego cos dobrego  ]. 

 

No to jakieś cudowne to liceum masz. Jak ja chodziłęm do LO to był DOS, Windows 3.11 i pascal... i to nie tak dawno temu. To było chyba jedyne takie LO w mieście z własną pracownią komputerową i w ogóle   :Smile: 

----------

## vArDo

 *Strus wrote:*   

> No to jakieś cudowne to liceum masz.

 

Eee tam od razu cudowne - po prostu byl jeden profil: mat-fiz-inf.  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Strus

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> po prostu byl jeden profil: mat-fiz-inf.

 

Ja miałem mat-inf i żadnego C++ ani sieci, a Maca to ja tam na oczy nie widziałem....

----------

## ai

hmm no wiecie problem w tym, ze podejscie mojego profesora jest dosc porabane. Wczoraj bylem troche podpity  :Razz:  ale sprawa wyglada tak jak ja przedstawilem powyzej plus:

-to ze przez pierwszy semestr kazda klasa mat-fiz i mat-inf ucza sie komend na linuksa itp. (zgadnijcie co mialem z spr  :Very Happy: ) 

-pozniej HTML pod mceditem i vimem i zamieszczamy strony sami na swoich kontach na serwie szkolnym

-pozniej C i algorytmika tez pod konsola.

Czyli windows jest tylko 'ozdoba' pod ktora odpala sie putty i na ssh na serw szkolny. Wiec dlaczego kurna nie mozna zrobic jednego kroku do przodu i zainstalowac linuksa nie tylko na serwie?

No i nie jest to chore? 

Tak wogole to ja w sumie tez na poziom z informatyki nie narzekam, mamy najwiecej laureatow z informatyki w Polsce. Oraz w tygodniu 5 godzin dodatkowych zajec informatycznych. ( 2 godz pod mature i 3 godziny pod olimpiade).

----------

## Pepek

Nic tylko pozazdroscic takiego liceum.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

Tak dla pewności się spytam, to jest państwowe liceum nie prywatne?

Bo różnica między tym liceum a tym co ja chodziłem to jest mniejwięcej taka jak różnica między Linuksem a "popularnym systemem operacyjnym"

----------

## ai

jesli chodzi o mnie to państwowe ;] 

www.v-lo.krakow.pl

----------

## vArDo

Jesli chodzi o mnie rowniez panstwowka:

http://www.lo5.ids.bielsko.pl

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

